

Nitrogram turbocharges brands’ Instagram campaigns with powerful analytics - spolu
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2012/10/04/nitrogram-allows-brands-to-take-instagram-analytics-and-marketing-campaigns-to-the-next-level/

======
sink
I wonder if anymore people even pause to think, does the world need this?
before trying to sell these products. Maybe this is just a vehicle for someone
to point to and say, "I've made something before, even if it is just a toy" on
their journey toward something more worthwhile.

------
jcromartie
What the heck is an "Instagram campaign"?

~~~
thibautdavoult
A campaign that takes place on Instagram, or that makes extensive use of
Instagram to gather content. ie: A photo contest on Instagram were
participants tag their pictures with: #WhatTheHeckjcromartie to enter. (not
limited to contests, but it's the most obvious example)

------
ericboggs
"Photos taken" and "likes received" hardly constitute powerful analytics.

~~~
leonbuchard
Photos taken by you maybe not, but the number of photos taken by your
community about your brand is an interesting analytics to monitor. As for like
received it as several use: #1 you get to know which photo taken by one of
your fan got the most likes and maybe reward this person for his great work.
#2 On your own account it's still a great way to see if the content you are
pushing to your fans is relevant to them or not.

------
drumdance
Where there be users, there be marketers.

------
matthieurouif
That exactly what I need for my brand. Instragram is getting so big!!

